# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Spark drum

## Spark

φωτορυθμικό κυκλωμα κανει οπτικά εφε, λαμψεις στο αγγιγμα, χρησιμοποιώ ως ενα απο τα μουσικα μου όργανα - ηλεκτρονικο τουμπερλέκι.
σημασία εχει να μπορεις να κανεις την ιδέα πράξη και το όργανο μπορει να ειναι οτιδήποτε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να παραγει ήχο, στο παρελθον χρησιμοποίησα υλικά όπως μπουκάλια, σωλήνες, μεταλλα, πέτρες, τωρα παρουσιάζω πλαστικό κουτί απο συσκευασία τροφίμων.
δηλαδη έχω και αλλο τουμπερλέκι αλλα καθε όργανο έχει τις δικες του χάρες...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63958

----------

Lord Vek (09-04-16), 

The_Control_Theory (09-04-16)

----------


## agis68

Ρε συ Σπύρο κανε μας μια ολοκληρωμένη παρουσία τι κύκλωμα κλπ...μας αμολας το φωτεινό τουμπερλέκι και εμείς μένουμε κάγκελο περιμένοντας κάτι περισσότερο....

----------


## Spark

περισσότερες πληροφορίες: οσοι βρεθουν στο μοναστηρακι βραδυνες ωρες μπορουν να δουν τα τυμπανα μου που τα παιζουν νεαροι φιλοι μου στο δρόμο. εαν τους βαλετε μερικά ευρω στο καπέλο και τους πειτε πως ξερετε τον σπυρο/Spark θα σας ευχαριστήσουν ανάλογα.
μπορειτε να κάνετε προσφορά εαν θελετε να τα αγοράσετε, πωλουνται (μη ρωτατε τιμη εμενα).

 ακόμα μπορειτε να τα δοκιμάσετε εαν ειστε μελη του *High Voltage Club* και μας επισκευτειτε.

οποιος μπορει ας φτιαξει ετσι

----------


## Spark

αυτός παιζει καλυτερα απο εμένα, θα του άρεσαν τα τύμπανα μου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κανένα σε μίνι έκδοση δεν έχουμε? για περιορισμένους χώρους?  :Lol:

----------

